# U2U



## timmopussycat (Jun 12, 2006)

What is U2U and how do I open it? When I click on the link that is supposed to open the U2U message waiting for me nothing happens. Is there some program I need to install?
Any help would be appreciated.
Tim


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 12, 2006)

Tim,
Just a guess, but it is a popup so you may need to make sure you don't have "block popups" set in your browser.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 12, 2006)

I always have to click twice on mine, but it does open eventually.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 12, 2006)

Tim, what browser are you using? 

I can't recall having any problems with it using either FF or Opera.

U2U is a way to send a private message to another Puritanboard user.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 12, 2006)

Tim,
I sent you a test u2u; I don't know if a popup blcoker will stop a u2u as I have a blocker and mine come through ok. Try pressing 'control (lower left button on keyboard) when you try to open the u2u. 

Also, please click on the link at the bottom of my post for signature requirements.

Thx.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timmopussycat_
> What is U2U and how do I open it? When I click on the link that is supposed to open the U2U message waiting for me nothing happens. Is there some program I need to install?
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Tim


Tim,

Send me a U2U with your question.

I'm sorry I couldn't resist. 

I would suppose it is the popup blocker as well. Try to find the option in either your toolbar (Google, Yahoo, or whatever you might use) or in your browser settings.

You can also try right-clicking on U2U and select "Open in a New Window". If that doesn't work then right-click on it, select "Copy Shortcut" and then open up a new browser window and paste the URL into the address bar and surf directly to it. Fixing the popup blocker is the easiest route however.


----------

